# This handlebar vs that handlebar (high vs low)



## Grass hopper (Jun 13, 2012)

*So the question I have here is,* what experience do you all have with different height handle bars? I get the feeling higher will be better and more comfortable while cruising, but will they be better for going over dirt jumps?
Personally I love the look of these higher rise handle bars in this image and I really want them. But I really dont wanna get them and find out that they stick up too much.

My height is 5 foot 9, so just under 6ft









this is what Ill be riding, with 26" wheels.

High rise 









virtually no rise


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Grass hopper said:


> *So the question I have here is,* what experience do you all have with different height handle bars? I get the feeling higher will be better and more comfortable while cruising, but will they be better for going over dirt jumps?
> Personally I love the look of these higher rise handle bars in this image and I really want them. But I really dont wanna get them and find out that they stick up too much.
> 
> My height is 5 foot 9, so just under 6ft
> ...


For your height I would suggest 2" or 3" rise. Clearly it depends on the person. But, that is pretty standard on DJ bikes.


----------



## Grass hopper (Jun 13, 2012)

aight thank.


----------

